# my mug is too big



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

That mug is so big, it blocks my view of the road. That's why it's best to only drink from it when I am doing 80 on the interstate, tailgating a Pinto


----------



## Bollinger plumber (Apr 3, 2009)

I pack a keg :laughing::laughing:


----------



## tnoisaw (Jun 16, 2009)

Do you have a urinal instead of a passenger seat.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

I have a travel urinal under the seat. One of my proudest accomplishments is driving with my knees while using the travel urinal on I-55 at 75 mph.


----------



## 22rifle (Jun 14, 2008)

My 100 ounce mug broke the other day. Hard to find a new one.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

22rifle said:


> My 100 ounce mug broke the other day. Hard to find a new one.



Now that's just wrong.


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

with mugs that big who needs a jetter to clear lines. open sewer cap or manhole un zip. 5 gallons a minute @ 5000 peeSI :laughing:


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

al said:


> I pack a keg :laughing::laughing:
> 
> View attachment 2623


Al! Is that you? I thought you were an old gray faced black lab!


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

UnclogNH said:


> with mugs that big who needs a jetter to clear lines. open sewer cap or manhole un zip. 5 gallons a minute @ 5000 peeSI :laughing:


Now there's a mural for the side of your van.


----------



## Bollinger plumber (Apr 3, 2009)

tnoisaw said:


> Do you have a urinal instead of a passenger seat.


 I drive a box truck with a porta potty in the back.:laughing:


----------



## Bollinger plumber (Apr 3, 2009)

airgap said:


> Al! Is that you? I thought you were an old gray faced black lab!


Hey watch how you talk about my baby girl.:laughing: I put her up there cuz she is prettier than me.:thumbup: Here is what I look like in my sunday best without the bubba keg . Maybe I should keep the keg up there huh.:whistling2:


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

Lookin' good, bro. It looks like you got a smile waiting right underneath the surface. True?


----------



## Bollinger plumber (Apr 3, 2009)

I am always smiling on the inside:whistling2:


----------



## 22rifle (Jun 14, 2008)

I got my 100 oz. mugs at a Wilco Hess but there ain't any in TX. They come with a coupon for 5 free refills but I always gave those away. I use mine for water only.


----------

